
Hands-on With Diaspora - shrikant
http://mashable.com/2010/11/24/diaspora-preview/#view_as_one_page-gallery_box461
======
younata
Aside from the mentioned safari bug, it looks as if diaspora is starting to
shape up.

That said, I wonder how many of the security issues have been fixed?

